# Red Dot Sights?



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Anyone use a red dot style sight for waterfowl hunting? 

I installed a Sightmark Mini red dot sight on my Remington Versa Max. I wasn't sure as to how well or how bad this decision might work out. However, after shooting a sporting clays and a couple of field hunts for geese....I won't hunt without it.  I'm not saying you won't miss, but it certainly increased my success. 😎


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

No one that knows how to use a shotgun on moving targets uses a red dot sight to shoot ducks.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

NotoriousVIC said:


> No one that knows how to use a shotgun on moving targets uses a red dot sight to shoot ducks.


I tend to agree with you, as I've not seen it in any of the hunting fields. Just the same, I can not argue with my own success while using one. Perhaps it's a fluke, but it works for me.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My SBE 2 that I use for Turkey hunting has a reflex red dot on it. I shot some clay birds with it one day and did surprisingly well. I don’t hunt geese or ducks and use real light 20 gauges for grouse hunting, so I never had a need to actually hunt with it.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> My SBE 2 that I use for Turkey hunting has a reflex red dot on it. I shot some clay birds with it one day and did surprisingly well. I don’t hunt geese or ducks and use real light 20 gauges for grouse hunting, so I never had a need to actually hunt with it.


I use a speed bead on my SBE2 and for me and my eyes I see the dot and birds and it’s helped me.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I have an old over/under that I use a tru glow site on. It helps by keeping your head on the stock. If you don’t see the dot you know that your head is off the stock. I also don’t use the swing through method. I use the sustained lead method. I shoot between 40-50 geese a year strictly pass shooting.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Now, I'm regretting not picking up the red dot sight at the yard sale last month for $35. I have trouble keeping my eye down on the stock while aiming because I shoot left handed, but am right eye dominate. I close my right eye to aim. 

I'm espicially bad shooting birds or clays going from right to left.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

If a red dot increased your success your may consider taking it off and hiring a qualified shotgun shooting instructor. You are going to connect with so many more targets if you learn how to properly shoulder, point and swing a shotgun.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

colonel594 said:


> If a red dot increased your success your may consider taking it off and hiring a qualified shotgun shooting instructor. You are going to connect with so many more targets if you learn how to properly shoulder, point and swing a shotgun.


I have the speed bead on mine for turkey hunting and never take it off and yes it does help you mount the gun properly and if you don’t do to bulky clothes or awkward position (which does happen in a duck blind) you can quickly make a correction.


----------

